# [solved] sys-apps/sandbox Kompilieren beginnt mit Fehler

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich bin gerade dabei mal wieder ein paar Updates laufen zu lassen.

Leider fängt es gleich mit einem Fehler bei sys-apps/sandbox an.

 *Quote:*   

> amd64x2 ~ # paludis -i sandbox
> 
> Building target list... 
> 
> Building dependency list...
> ...

 

Leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich das jetzt beheben kann. Die Fehlermeldung hilft mir auch nicht wirklich weiter. Und mein Freund Google hilft mir auch nicht, da ich nicht so recht weiss, wie und wonach ich suchen soll. Ich denke mal, dass irgendwie mit KDE 4.2.x zusammenhängt.

Der Fehler passiert bei: sys-apps/sandbox-1.3.0(~) 1.3.1(~) 1.3.2(~) 1.3.3(~) 1.3.4(~) 1.3.5(~) 1.3.6(~) 1.3.7(~) 1.3.8(~) 1.3.9(~) 1.4(~) 1.5(~) 1.6(~)

Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand einen Tipp geben?

PS: Die /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/build-x86/config.log kann ich gerne nachreichen, falls es notwendig ist. Die ist ganz schön lang.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## blu3bird

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> PS: Die /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/build-x86/config.log kann ich gerne nachreichen, falls es notwendig ist. Die ist ganz schön lang.

 

Sollest Du machen, da steht nämlich die echte Fehlermeldung drin, die ist dann auch ausführlicher als C compiler cannot create executables  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

Ok, hier kommt die /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/build-x86/config.log.

Soweit ich das sehe (habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung von sowas) steht da nichts wirklich brauchbares drin.

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by sandbox configure 1.6, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.63.  Invocation command line was

  $ ../sandbox-1.6//configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = amd64x2

uname -m = x86_64

uname -r = 2.6.28-gentoo

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #2 SMP Sat Jan 3 14:19:36 CET 2009

/usr/bin/uname -p = AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = unknown

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

/usr/bin/hostinfo      = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/

PATH: /usr/libexec/paludis/utils

PATH: /bin

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.5/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /usr/games/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:2152: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:2220: result: /usr/bin/install -c

configure:2231: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:2274: result: yes

configure:2299: checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p

configure:2338: result: /bin/mkdir -p

configure:2351: checking for gawk

configure:2367: found /bin/gawk

configure:2378: result: gawk

configure:2389: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:2411: result: yes

configure:2614: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

configure:2641: result: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32

configure:2913: checking for C compiler version

configure:2921: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32 --version >&5

gcc (GCC) 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO

warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

configure:2925: $? = 0

configure:2932: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32 -v >&5

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/paludis/sys-devel-gcc-4.1.2/work/gcc-4.1.2/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,treelang,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)

configure:2936: $? = 0

configure:2943: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32 -V >&5

gcc: '-V' must come at the start of the command line

configure:2947: $? = 1

configure:2970: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2992: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32 -march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -m64  -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  >&5

collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault]

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crt1.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crti.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/temp//ccgmKzSi.o' is incompatible with i386 output

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crtn.o' is incompatible with i386 output

configure:2996: $? = 1

configure:3034: result: 

configure: failed program was:

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| #define PACKAGE_NAME "sandbox"

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME "sandbox"

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.6"

| #define PACKAGE_STRING "sandbox 1.6"

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "sandbox@gentoo.org"

| #define PACKAGE "sandbox"

| #define VERSION "1.6"

| #define SANDBOX_CONFIGURE_OPTS "--prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu CC=/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32 CFLAGS=-march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -m64 LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 CPPFLAGS="

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:3040: error: in `/var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/build-x86':

configure:3043: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_env_CC_set=set

ac_cv_env_CC_value='/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32'

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value='-march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -m64'

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=set

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=-Wl,-O1

ac_cv_env_LIBS_set=

ac_cv_env_LIBS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_path_install='/usr/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_path_mkdir=/bin/mkdir

ac_cv_prog_AWK=gawk

ac_cv_prog_CC='/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32'

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

ACLOCAL='${SHELL} /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/sandbox-1.6/missing --run aclocal-1.10'

ALLOCA=''

AMDEPBACKSLASH=''

AMDEP_FALSE=''

AMDEP_TRUE=''

AMTAR='${SHELL} /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/sandbox-1.6/missing --run tar'

AR=''

AUTOCONF='${SHELL} /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/sandbox-1.6/missing --run autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='${SHELL} /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/sandbox-1.6/missing --run autoheader'

AUTOM4TE=''

AUTOMAKE='${SHELL} /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/sandbox-1.6/missing --run automake-1.10'

AWK='gawk'

CC='/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32'

CCDEPMODE=''

CFLAGS='-march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -m64'

CFLAG_EXCEPTIONS=''

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CYGPATH_W='echo'

DEFS=''

DEPDIR=''

DSYMUTIL=''

DUMPBIN=''

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

FGREP=''

GREP=''

HAVE_LIBSIGSEGV_FALSE=''

HAVE_LIBSIGSEGV_TRUE=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_STRIP_PROGRAM='$(install_sh) -c -s'

LD='x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld -m elf_i386'

LDFLAGS='-Wl,-O1'

LDFLAG_VER=''

LIBC_PATH=''

LIBDL=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LIPO=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

MAKEINFO='${SHELL} /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/sandbox-1.6/missing --run makeinfo'

MKDIR_P='/bin/mkdir -p'

NM=''

NMEDIT=''

OBJDUMP=''

OBJEXT=''

OTOOL64=''

OTOOL=''

PACKAGE='sandbox'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT='sandbox@gentoo.org'

PACKAGE_NAME='sandbox'

PACKAGE_STRING='sandbox 1.6'

PACKAGE_TARNAME='sandbox'

PACKAGE_VERSION='1.6'

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

RANLIB=''

READELF=''

SANDBOX_DEFINES=''

SED=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

VERSION='1.6'

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_DUMPBIN=''

am__fastdepCC_FALSE=''

am__fastdepCC_TRUE=''

am__include=''

am__isrc=' -I$(srcdir)'

am__leading_dot='.'

am__quote=''

am__tar='${AMTAR} chof - "$$tardir"'

am__untar='${AMTAR} xf -'

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_cpu=''

build_os=''

build_vendor=''

datadir='/usr/share'

datarootdir='${prefix}/share'

docdir='${datarootdir}/doc/${PACKAGE_TARNAME}'

dvidir='${docdir}'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu=''

host_os=''

host_vendor=''

htmldir='${docdir}'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

install_sh='$(SHELL) /var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/work/sandbox-1.6/install-sh'

libdir='/usr/lib32'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localedir='${datarootdir}/locale'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

lt_ECHO='echo'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

mkdir_p='/bin/mkdir -p'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

pdfdir='${docdir}'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

psdir='${docdir}'

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

sysconfdir='/etc'

target_alias=''

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE_NAME "sandbox"

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME "sandbox"

#define PACKAGE_VERSION "1.6"

#define PACKAGE_STRING "sandbox 1.6"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT "sandbox@gentoo.org"

#define PACKAGE "sandbox"

#define VERSION "1.6"

#define SANDBOX_CONFIGURE_OPTS "--prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib32 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu CC=/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32 CFLAGS=-march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -m64 LDFLAGS=-Wl,-O1 CPPFLAGS="

configure: exit 77
```

Ciao & Grüßle,

aleX!

----------

## sirro

 *Louisdor wrote:*   

> Soweit ich das sehe (habe aber nicht wirklich Ahnung von sowas) steht da nichts wirklich brauchbares drin.

 

Doch, doch. Ist nur nich am Ende, sondern mittendrin.

```
configure:2992: /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc -m32 -march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -m64  -Wl,-O1 conftest.c  >&5

collect2: ld terminated with signal 11 [Segmentation fault] 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libc.so when searching for -lc 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../libc.a when searching for -lc 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crt1.o' is incompatible with i386 output 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crti.o' is incompatible with i386 output 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/var/tmp/paludis/sys-apps-sandbox-1.6/temp//ccgmKzSi.o' is incompatible with i386 output 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../crtn.o' is incompatible with i386 output
```

Google bringt dann schnell #254285 (bzw. #196243) zutage. Wuerde demnach also mit ccache zusammenhaengen, der ja bei dir auch aktiviert zu sein scheint.

----------

## mv

Wie sehen denn Deine CFLAGS aus? Hast Du da möglicherweise -m64 oder ähnlichen Unfug drin stehen?

----------

## Louisdor

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wie sehen denn Deine CFLAGS aus? Hast Du da möglicherweise -m64 oder ähnlichen Unfug drin stehen?

 Hm, ja, genau diesen Unfug hatte ich drin stehen.

Wieso weshalb warum, keine Ahnung. Das habe ich schon ewig so da drin. Habe es mal irgendwann so "eingerichtet".

So sieht/sah das bei mir aus:

/etc/paludis/bashrc

```
# bashrc

# This file created by portage2paludis.bash

export CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# export CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -m64"

export CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe"

export CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

export MAKEOPTS="-j2"

# CCACHE 

export PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/:${PATH}"

export CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

export CC="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc"

export CXX="/usr/lib/ccache/bin/g++"

#
```

Jedenfalls hat sys-apps/sandbox-1.6 diesmal ordentlich und fehlerfrei durchkompiliert.

Merci & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## musv

Bis auf ffast-math, was bei Dir fehlt, sieht das ganz nach UTGamers Optimierung aus.  :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bis auf ffast-math, was bei Dir fehlt, sieht das ganz nach UTGamers Optimierung aus. 

 Hm, keine Ahnung mehr woher ich diese Einstellungen habe.

Die habe ich so schon eine ganze Weile, seit ich vor paar Jahren auf AMD64 umgestiegen bin.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

